# WRT160N wireless-n problem



## darklordryu (Jul 18, 2006)

I'm having a very weird problem with my router. I'm a computer networking major so I know at least a little about this stuff, but I'm completely stumped

Every few minutes, my net just completely dies, the signal isnt lost, it will still read as being connected, but everything times out - aim drops, as does skype. It will sometimes say 0 mbps, sometimes 5, sometimes 64ish, but nothing will load

sometimes ipconfig release/renew will fix it, sometimes it wont, sometimes reconnecting to the network will fix it, sometimes it wont, most times I just have to keep waiting until it decides to fix itself, driving me insane

another odd thing is that at one point I was getting a connection speed of 154, now it doesnt seem to top 64, i havent moved the computer or anything like that. all these problems happen with my desktop as well...if anyone can help, would be much appreciated

my network mode is mixed
channel width is 20 mhz only
and the channel is set to auto


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, first off, don't use Auto for the router channel!

Download and run this Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector, paste a screen shot of the main screen here.


To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------



## darklordryu (Jul 18, 2006)

what should i be using for the channel then?

my ssid by the way is death star lol


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Post a screen shot of the Networks page of that WiFi scanner, I can't see all the wireless networks. You are in a VERY busy area, there are lots of strong networks, so wireless may simply be problematic for you. With the total list, we'll see if we can pick a better channel.


----------



## darklordryu (Jul 18, 2006)

yeah haha tons of other college kids in this apartment

but its never been an issue before, been here since october


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'd start by trying the network on channel 3, but you have so many wireless networks that it may be impossible to find a clear channel. One thing I've done in this kind of environment is made my network stand above the others with signal boosters and hi-gain antennas.


Hawking Tech has a number of products that will help you increase your wireless range. The root page is Hawking Hi-Gain™ WiFi Range Extending Products.

Some of the more interesting products are this Hawking [HSB2] Hi-Gain WiFi Signal Booster, which can be used on either end of a wireless connection to boost the signal power.

Another way to increase your signal strength is by the use of hi-gain antennas. You can choose from omni-directional or directional models, here are a some examples.

Hawking [HAI7SIP] Hi-Gain 7dBi Omni-Directional Antenna

Hawking [HAI15SC] Hi-Gain 15dBi Corner Antenna

[HAO14SD] Outdoor Hi-Gain 14dBi Directional Antenna Kit

For 802.11n applications, this ZyXEL ANT1106 6db omni-directional antenna can be used.

For really long range outdoor applications, this 24dB parabolic WiFi Antenna may be a good choice.

If you have a wireless adapter that doesn't have provisions for an external antenna, one adapter that I've had good luck with is a Rosewill RNX-G1 USB Wireless Adapter. It's feature is that is has a removable antenna and will accommodate replacement antennas.

This is just a sample of available products, many people have hi-gain antennas with similar specifications, but I haven't seen any other suppliers of signal boosters.


----------

